# amateur New Mexico ski vid



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Looks like a great trip, Logan. I'm always impressed with how good a lot of the smaller areas are and what kind of snow you can find there if you go looking for stashes or know how to work the pow on the sides of the runs.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks Logan. Do you have the music info?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

so sweet !!!! stoked for you guys! way to go get it.... nice blend of the video too. your edit is sick. I love powder nom. nom, nom,


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice video and very tempting after this last big storm.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

I have been to Taos and hiked the ridge and skied Kachina, and it is pretty sweet with powder, but the crowds and the vibe remind me of a powder day at A-Basin or Vail. Personally I would rather save those kind of runs for a backcountry mission with a solid crew. The smaller resorts serve a purpose to find seclusion while "in-bounds". We were lucky enough to time our trip so that we were at Angel Fire and Red River the day they were opening their steeper terrain....all 3 resorts have some very chill and quite cool patrol too.

...and David L, the band is Barefoot Truth, and the song is "Dancin' in the Trees".


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice, Brother!


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

!Que Viva New Mexico! 
way to tap in! those are some hidden gems....Santa Fe is my home mountain, so I am little biased :mrgreen: but there are some really good (short but sweet) steep pitches and lots of cliffs here. and decent backcountry too. We get more advanced skiers like Taos, but I always seem to find lines when I actually make it to freeski or ride. Our coverage is phenomenal right now for December. 
I know SKi SF doesn't do any season pass day exchanges which is a bummer, but If you ever make it through, PM me and I will check for employee passes. I get 50% if I work enough hours,(i am a 1x a weeker with the FD job) but fulltime patrollers get 100% off passes. I can always check to see if any are unused. 
BTW, a cool scenic loop is to go from Taos/sipapu area over the pass on hwy 518 to Mora then Las Vegas, hit the free hotsprings in Montezuma, and then finish the circuit back to Santa Fe. or Taos to Ojo Caliente($$$!) then north on 285 to BV or south to SF.


----------

